# 2019 Cruze Hatch extra noises when rolling at low speeds



## Johnny B (Jun 4, 2019)

TheDog said:


> very reliable and enjoyable.


My experience as well. 



TheDog said:


> little noises when rolling at low speeds, especially during or shortly after a turn. It's not a loud noise and I'd say that it seems related to wheels turning but beyond that I have no idea


Well, it could be any of a dozen different issues.


TheDog said:


> The dealer had said before that my rear brake pads were delaminating so I had that brake work done


Really, that is odd. I wonder if a bad batch of pads got through.  Anyway, I hope it was warranty work.



TheDog said:


> What types of things do you all think COULD cause a rotational noise like this?


Well again it could be any of several causes. And as you have found out, the geniuses at the dealership probably just glanced at the pads and rotors, then gave up. 
I found a very relevant video for you, one can only hope it is this easy for you.






The bottom in is you are going to have to look yourself, if you are willing to do that let us know.


----------



## TheDog (Mar 27, 2014)

It ended up being the front brakes. They said they were nearly shot. That is surprising for my driving style and the fact that our 2010 Malibu got 100K miles before it needed any brake work and the Cruze isn't quite at 60K miles yet. 

Also seems odd to me that the brakes would have made any noise when coasting but maybe one pad was dragging slightly or something? This is the first car we've had living near Rochester NY where winter and salt are serious business.

I'm glad to have it fixed.




Johnny B said:


> My experience as well.
> 
> 
> Well, it could be any of a dozen different issues.
> ...


----------

